

The Development of the C Language - jorgecastillo
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/chist.html

======
boneheadmed
This is a great article. Just started learning C a couple of weeks ago. The
peculiarities pointed out in the article make much more sense now. It's great
to read about original hackers long before there was HN.

